# Alexander MacEwan on the natural knowledge of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 19, 2019)

... The Atheist denies the truth that there is a God; and the Pantheist affirms that there is nothing else but God. Both of these errors are renounced by enlightened reason. It refuses to be blind to the great fact of the divine existence. ...

For more, see Alexander MacEwan on the natural knowledge of God.


----------

